# Spine Candles



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

Completed Project Picture:







Those are LED flickering tealights.
I picked up the candle bases at Hobby Lobby. I attached the candle holders to the base by drilling a hole for a bolt into the base. 
I filled in the gaps between the candle holder and base with hotglue.

Makerbot 3d Printer.
I used this printer to print out the file below to make the spine candle.








Thingiverse Site which had the upload for the spine candle 3d model.
The thingiverse item id : 27560








Assembled 3d Print
I had stared to fill in the voids with clay.
The spine candle file is in 6 pieces which took about 3-4 hours per piece to print out.








Filled in 3d Print
I had to fill in most of the undercuts with clay so that I could prepare the mold.








Completed 2-piece mold of the candle.
I used Smooth-on products for both the molding and casting.
The print is very white. The castings come out cream colored.








Hope you like this project, it wasn't my idea (except for the casting to save time), but was very fun.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That is soo cool!!!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh wow..that is way cool!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Because everyone has a 3d printer


----------



## tkguess (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you make more molds to sell?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Very cool!!!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

tkguess said:


> Can you make more molds to sell?



same question !!


----------



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

I've gotten my molding supplies out, I'll see if I can make some nice castings. I'll post with updates soon.


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

I would totally buy a mold!!! Super cool.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> Because everyone has a 3d printer


Perhaps not, but I'll bet you have a friend with one (or make friends with someone who does)... They're becoming a lot more common.


----------



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

The jacket molds are almost complete. Hopefully tomorrow have the full molds ready. Will hopefully have some pics/casts this weekend.


----------



## Deviant Doll (Sep 4, 2015)

Holy hotsauce, this is AMAZING! I wish I wish I had a 3D printer. These would look so awesome on my mantel, I'd leave them up all year! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

great job...


----------

